# ADSL Fragen



## TS-JC (21. April 2002)

Ich suche Infos über ADSL und zwar zu den folgenden Schwerpunkten:
- Eigenschaften
- Funktionsweise
- Einsatzschwerpunkte

Gibts da vielleicht irgentwo ne Webseite, wo ich was finden kann?
Ich soll ein Referat schreiben und habe bis jetzt noch nicht sehr viel :-(


----------



## mæstrø (21. April 2002)

http://www.howstuffworks.com/dsl.htm

ist aber in englisch, hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## TS-JC (21. April 2002)

jo vielen dank
google hat mir die seiten übersetzt und ic werde sich mir jetzt mal angucken, aber ich denke ich kann was damit anfangen


----------

